# Deck Cracks on Post and More



## WIHome (Jun 16, 2016)

Moved into our new home on 11/15, since then, our deck and sun room wood posts that they sit on top of have been splitting. They are getting longer, wider and deeper. One of them goes 2 1/4" deep with cracks all around from top to bottom of the post. Is this normal?

Also, I have a pic of a post where the deck isn't sitting on top of it. It's bolted on from the side but it's not like the other posts where the deck is sitting in the space. There's about a half inch gap.

Also, on the underside of the sun room floor moving into the deck you'll see a board that's not straight like all the others. It looks like they cut it too long. Will this be a problem? Also, I dug about 2 1/2 ft. down a post and don't feel or see any concrete footings. I live in WI (not sure if that matters).


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

PT lumber often splits the way yours did. Usually not a problem with 6x6 posts, just an eyesore. I could not tell if you have 6x6 or 4x4 posts, 4x4 posts are substantially weaker than 6x6 posts, so splits are of greater concern. My 6x6 PT deck posts split about a year after I put them in, and the deck is still solid five years later.

Your posts should be supported on concrete piers, typically using a galvanized standoff bracket. Directly buried posts are going to rot at the soil line, which is a problem.

Posts and beams are normally connected either by notching the post (requires 6x6 post), or by use of an approved post to beam connection bracket. Your code may allow through bolting, only way to know is to check with your local building inspector.

I could not tell which picture shows the warped board.


----------



## WIHome (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Dan, thanks for the info. I've read a bit about the cracks in posts and that they're normal but they say normally that's up to a certain depth. These are extremely deep cracks. None of our neighbors (who have been here 2+ years have cracks that are this long, wide and deep. The picture of the deck/sunroom ceiling is hard to see but it shows the wood bowed in one area. It looks like it was cut too long so instead of recutting it correctly they just bowed it to fit.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I still don't see the bow, hard to tell from the photo. As to splits in PT wood, there are all different grades of PT, ranging from junk you get at the big box stores to expensive, high quality PT available from specialty lumber yards. Splitting of low cost big box PT lumber is common. The posts are in compression, and typically splits, even if they look bad, do not fatally weaken a 6x6 deck post in compression. Wood in bending is another matter, significant splits can be a real problem for beams and joists.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! 

In the first picture of the two (doubled 2x) joists nailed together bearing on the notched 6x6 post, the outer rim joist is shy of bearing, add a shim (not composite or cedar wood) to get full contact there. The over-cut (vertical) of the notch is allowing water from above -access to the end grain of the post- should have added a sticky membrane at install, though not Code required. Unless it doesn't rain in your location... it appears none of those hangers are bearing on the side closest to camera, sloppy workmanship. 

The second picture of those splits---post at stairs is unacceptable, IMHO. The corner post (last pic.) is borderline as those splits will have water ingress past the pressure treating, to the core or heart. Just a matter of time, IMHO. The house ledger pic. should have bolts (2) at the big notch for the HVAC/fan/? grill which should have been removed and added ducting so ledger remained whole with a hole... hmm. The bowed joist in under-deck pic. (next to ledger pic.) is twisting, keep an eye on it before the warranty expires.

Gary


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Those posts don't look like they've been stained or coated with any preservatives. Is the whole deck like that? If that's the case you should get that done before the wood weathers gray.


----------



## DTRiemer (Jun 11, 2016)

Have you talked to the crew who worked on your deck and sun room and asked how the wood posts have been set up and if they noticed cracks/poor wood integrity beforehand? Because they are the people who can pinpoint wood issues if they see one. This can be a big problem and can lead to more if ignored, so have it checked by an expert and get some advice on what you need to do.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have no issues with any of it. PT wood is notorious for shrinking and cracking. Just he nature of the wood. The joists that appear to not be sitting on the hangers could well have been sitting on same when they were installed.....and nailed into place.....but then they the shrinking hit so they don't sit where they were anymore. Life with pressure treated SYP. As to the joist that appears to have been forced into place, who cares. Still doing its job. Ron


----------

